# polyp removal



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

hello all 

I am scheduled for a polyp removal prior to possible IVF treatment.. the date scheduled is going to be day 1 of next cycle. My gynae says it doesnt matter when in the cycle it is removed, does anyone have any experience or knowledge on this, i would have thought having it removed over my period would make it harder? thkuuu xox


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

I've had polyps removed on 3 separate occasions.  And treatment has been cancelled if I've been bleeding.


----------

